

Happy (Summer|Winter) Solstice - 11:28 Zulu time. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solstice

======
techiferous
By the way, in the Northern Hemisphere, today is neither the latest sunset nor
the earliest sunrise. But it is the longest day.

------
arvinjoar
I live in Umeå, Sweden. It's dark for like 1 hour here (and when it's dark,
it's hardly dark).

------
ajaimk
It just so happens to be the day as far away from my birthday as possible.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
So your birthday is the other solstice? December 21st?

